# Flowering Sagebrush ID



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not the expert, but looks like Rubber Rabbitbrush (Ericameria nauseosa) or some other variety or rabbitbrush.
Sagebrush leaves aren't normally so elongated.
https://www.usu.edu/weeds/plant_species/nativespecies/rabbitbrush.html


----------



## m0dem (May 14, 2016)

Thanks! It is rabbitbrush! I thought that bloomed in the fall, but oh well! 
Hopefully it stays in bloom from now until early fall.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Yes, it's a Rabbitbrush. Can be a good, dependable food source for the bees.

In Wyoming it blooms at locations and times when nothing else is available. The smell of the ripening honey is unique. And a beeyard working Rabbitbrush can sometimes be smelled before it's seen, especially if it's hidden in Big Sagebrush.

After decades of beekeeping, I like the odor given off when bees ripen Rabbitbrush nectar. I've written more and have a few images at:

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/yard-report-august-2012/

http://bwrangler.litarium.com/beeyard-fortified/


----------

